# A Must Watch: David Lee Larson's Assembly of a 1901 Steffey



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 1, 2021)

Incredible!


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 1, 2021)

That one came out great!!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 1, 2021)

Wow! Amazing!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 2, 2021)

Incredible machine but I was really hoping to hear it run! V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 2, 2021)

It would be great if Dave did a video on how he does his own nickel plating.


----------



## Pondo (Sep 2, 2021)

Awesome video!  I'd love to know more about the resto.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 3, 2021)

He makes it look so easy.
But, we all know, that nothing goes together quite that easy.
I’m sure, the machine, or part that he started with was a total relic.
Nice display piece.


----------



## 1motime (Sep 3, 2021)

Another of his toys.  This one is bit more purposeful.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2021)

Fabulous!


----------



## Brougherc (Sep 4, 2021)

It is a pleasure to watch and appreciate the work of a true craftsman.  Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Dec 12, 2021)

Steffey - I remember when Don Miller aka Donzilla of Metro Racing owned that bike 25 yrs ago. He had it on display at the AMC Harmony meet in NJ.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 14, 2021)

1901 Steffey
					

Bid for the chance to own a 1901 Steffey at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #61,430.




					bringatrailer.com


----------



## 1motime (Dec 14, 2021)

Sold $35000  Pretty informative description on BAT.  The comments leading up to the sale are typical.  The owner did his best in dealing with the comments.  Hopefully he is satisfied with the results.  Major undertaking to restore it especially to that standard.


----------

